# Charlotte repticon



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Originally had no plans to go, but a series of events yesterday resulted in me committing to vend again in Charlotte this weekend.

Here is the Repticon page with information. Repticon Calendar Home Page

Hope to see some folks again and of course meet some new folks.

Happy Frogging,

Dr.D


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Planning on making it on Saturday.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Dr. D Keep you eye out for a no dot citros (even dot) for me and that male highland bronze. You have my number call me if anything


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

You betcha Chris. In addition to finer spot azureus. 

Cya saturday BB!



Chris155hp said:


> Dr. D Keep you eye out for a no dot citros (even dot) for me and that male highland bronze. You have my number call me if anything


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

I actually found a finer spot today from a local shop but citro is still a go


----------

